# does circuit for 50amp welder need neutral



## wiggs (Apr 12, 2006)

I am running a circuit for a 50 amp welder.I went the extra mile and purchased copper.Unknowing I just assumed I needed a three wire,until I looked at the plug to the welder.I found the matching receptical which only has two vertical slots and one round,with one of the verticals being larger.It looks just like a standard single receptical.None of the slots are on any kind of angle they are straight up and down.The receptical is just larger,and with one of the slots bigger than the other.Does this receptical need a neutral or just two hots and a ground?I ran a #6-3 copper wire.Should I just use the red and black for hots and ignore the neutral(white wire)?MY question is does a 50 amp welder need a neutral?


----------



## jwhite (Mar 12, 2006)

A 50 amp welder, or any other large appliance for that matter, may or may not need a neutral. You need to check the mfg spces.

I would suspect from what you posted about the cord cap that this one does not, but I can't tell for my self from here.

There should be a NEMA configuration on the cord cap. If you post that I can look it up for you. Reads like what you have is a NEMA 6-50 R That would be 50 amp 240V single phase with ground and no neutral.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Exactly, you have a typical 50 amp/250v stick welder. 
Use the red, black and ground, and cap off the white on both ends.


----------



## wiggs (Apr 12, 2006)

I forgot to mention it was a arc/stick welder.I have already bought the receptical,and on the box it mentions NEMA-6-50R/EEMAC 6-50R and 50A-250V 2 pole,3- wire grounding AL- CU. Does the al-cu mean copper or aluminum? Thanks for the replies.


----------



## jwhite (Mar 12, 2006)

yes the cu/al means either copper or aluminum wire can be used on that device.

so speedy is right just cap the white wire at both ends.


----------

